# Hibernateplugin für Eclipse 3.5.1



## beltzebub (15. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die neueste Eclipse-Version herunterlgeladen. Leider kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut damit aus.
Ich würde gerne für diese Version, das Hibernateplugin installieren, aber immer wenn ich mir die Sourcen ziehen und es dann in Eclipse einfügen möchte klappt das nicht?? Kann mir eien eine Anleitung schreiben, oder eine externe Setie sagen, die ich in Eclipse einbinden kann, und er mir das Paket dann installiert???


Gruß


----------



## Heady86 (15. Dez 2009)

Hi,

hier stehen unten einige Links für Repositories und hier müsste die der Link für die Update Site sein:
JBoss Tools Nightly Build Update Site: 3.0.3.v200910211631N-H194-GA


----------



## beltzebub (15. Dez 2009)

Sorry wenn ich blöd frage, aber was hat JBoss mit Hibernat zu tun?


----------



## byte (15. Dez 2009)

JBoss (also die Firma, nicht der Server) hat Hibernate für längerer Zeit gekauft.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Dez 2009)

byte hat gesagt.:


> JBoss (also die Firma, nicht der Server) hat Hibernate für längerer Zeit gekauft.


Und diese Firma wurde vor langer Zeit von Red Hat gekauft


----------

